# Your favorite headstocks!



## seekfreed (Sep 15, 2022)

The title says it all. Show me your favorites! Be it stockcocks or Dean forks, post em! 

Here are mine:




Modern yet classy Regius headstock, I just love this shape (Pic of my old Mayo that I sold) 





It's hard to beat a classic!


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm not at home so I can't take a pic from my personal collection, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## vilk (Sep 15, 2022)

KEEP ON "ROCK'N ROLL"-ING


----------



## drb (Sep 15, 2022)

Jackson and ESP reverse headstocks on a superstrat body, just amazing.


----------



## jahosy (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## narad (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Omzig (Sep 15, 2022)

& from 1984.....


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 15, 2022)

jahosy said:


> View attachment 114287


I feel like even the biggest Caparison haters gotta admit this is an all-timer


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 15, 2022)

Ultimate Weapon is the pointier, metal version...


----------



## ShredmasterD (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## bostjan (Sep 15, 2022)

I just wish they had made a reverse option






I know some of you will make stink faces, but all hype aside, I've always *loved* the aesthetic of the Blackmachine B7 headstock (image for the B7 wouldn't post, so here's a B6, just use your imagination for the extra tuning post):


----------



## NoodleFace (Sep 15, 2022)

I really dig the Kiesel headstocks. Not the headless models though, can't wait for that fad to die.


----------



## Naxxpipe (Sep 15, 2022)

Pointy!


----------



## Crungy (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm a sucker for Ibanez 6's and 7's, regular or reversed.

I wish they'd bring these large logos back too


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 15, 2022)

Reverse: ESP's pointy inline 6
Standard: Jackson's pointy inline 6 
Oddballs:












And also I like Strandberg's "head" piece design...


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## sleewell (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 15, 2022)

The Anderson Bobcat has always been a perfect "form meets function" 3x3, IMO.





Collings is a nice 3x3 as well, but still a bit too much break angle at the nut.


----------



## bigcupholder (Sep 15, 2022)

I don't like anything else about PRS designs but I appreciate the headstock design.







Also the Ibanez Talman headstock






For the pointy crowd:


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 15, 2022)

This is my absolute favorite. Prefer the reverse version for sure.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 15, 2022)

This is the the 2nd best headstock ever (we'll get to the best later).


Love this ESP/Edwards oddball that's featured on one of the coolest shaped guitars I've ever seen.


Big love for the Gibson victory headstock as well



And now the objectively coolest/best headstock of them all:



Sorry guys, no matter what you're bringing, you're just never quite as cool as a guy with that diamond inlay on his LP custom, be he a boomer or not.


----------



## seekfreed (Sep 15, 2022)

Lets not forget this baby!


----------



## st2012 (Sep 15, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I just wish they had made a reverse option
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, always loved Blackmachines headstocks. Ormsby's is similar as well.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 15, 2022)

I am definitely partial to the LP style headstock.

Belaguer makes some nice headstocks, I like the way they do their 6-in-line with the unpainted space for the logo.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 15, 2022)

The Gibson Custom Split-Diamond Headstock is just so classy/classic.


----------



## Kaura (Sep 15, 2022)

Any as long as it's matching.


----------



## Choop (Sep 15, 2022)

seekfreed said:


> Lets not forget this baby!



I, too, enjoy the hockey stick headstocks.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 15, 2022)

jahosy said:


> View attachment 114287



+1


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 15, 2022)

I realize it's the same shape, but bonus points for the Eye of Horus.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 15, 2022)

Ignore boomer who can't post from phone properly.


----------



## Kosthrash (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 15, 2022)

Slight bias but what can I say


----------



## gunch (Sep 15, 2022)

70's Fender
Esp Knife
Kramer Duckbill/Suhr/Schecter 
EBMM (not the new bigger one)
Carvin Holdsworth 
Anything with straight string pull


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 15, 2022)

I love a tele headstock ngl. And gotta love to hate them, but Les Paul CUSTOM headstocks are the tits too. Can't beat it, really.


----------



## Crungy (Sep 15, 2022)

@Dumple Stilzkin I'm not the biggest ESP fan but those are great. 

@CanserDYI tele headstock > strat headstock


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 15, 2022)

I *really* like that subtle carve on the front of this one:



Although from other angles, this specific execution is a bit wonky:


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 15, 2022)

as much of an Ibanez fanboy i am, i still cant unfixate myself on PRS headstocks


----------



## jahosy (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Crungy (Sep 15, 2022)

Some bass love


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 15, 2022)

[


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 15, 2022)

SimoXSludge's ESP Anchang Quasar.


----------



## oremus91 (Sep 15, 2022)

Still have fond memories of the RL-600 I had when I was a kid, would love to pickup a black/gold one of these if I ever had the opportunity. 

Polarizing headstock, but I always loved these guitars.


----------



## vilk (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## LCW (Sep 15, 2022)

Here’s one of the most… um… interesting ones…


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 15, 2022)

The Collings slotted headstock is a thing of beauty.






The back is nice too. Favorite volutes thread when?


----------



## mbardu (Sep 15, 2022)

jahosy said:


> View attachment 114347



His extra touches with multi-layer and purfling are _very _nice.
I hesitated, but ultimately picked his 3x3 instead of 6 inline though.

Also...does the _back _of the headstock count?
'cause I freaking love it on mine:


----------



## mbardu (Sep 15, 2022)

Others I had that I also liked _a lot_:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 15, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> Ultimate Weapon is the pointier, metal version...





some of my personal favorites:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2022)

I like hockey sticks, bananas, etc























While we're at it







Oh and IMO one of the most underrated Gibson headstocks; the blunt, les pointy Flying V headstock


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Sep 15, 2022)

I guess I like 'em pointy.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 15, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> The Anderson Bobcat has always been a perfect "form meets function" 3x3, IMO.



For my own guitars, I really tend to prefer 3+3, and _tend_ to prefer the more slim, straight-ish string pull designs. I have this shape on two of my Carvin/Kiesels:




When they are the larger 3+3 type, I appreciate asymmetry like that Collings, or:


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## LCW (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Samark (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## jahosy (Sep 15, 2022)

mbardu said:


> His extra touches with multi-layer and purfling are _very _nice.
> I hesitated, but ultimately picked his 3x3 instead of 6 inline though.
> 
> Also...does the _back _of the headstock count?
> ...


Beautiful mate 

Had the same thoughts about asking Koen to change my order from reverse to a 3+4... but i love the spilt headstock too ... arghhh ...

Also mine won't have any purflings  running tight on budget with this one


----------



## Indigenous (Sep 15, 2022)

Always liked the Pacifica headstocks.


----------



## mbardu (Sep 16, 2022)

jahosy said:


> Beautiful mate
> 
> Had the same thoughts about asking Koen to change my order from reverse to a 3+4... but i love the spilt headstock too ... arghhh ...
> 
> Also mine won't have any purflings  running tight on budget with this one



Everything is expensive these days, but I actually think those are exceptionally good value when you see that a Prestige with bad fret ends and loose neck can cost 2k$...
Or a Made-in-China Jackson for 1.8k$  

Anyway...Hope yours turns out how you wished. If you like it half as much as I like mine, you'll be over the moon.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Sep 16, 2022)

While the iconic Gibson headstock is not my favorite, it is iconic.

I do not like any 3+3 knock-offs that attempt to be similar, a la the Kiesel version. Much prefer Kiesel's PRS attempt.


----------



## wintermut3 (Sep 16, 2022)

I prefer the non symmetric headstock of the ESP E-II eclipse over the original one from Gibson.
And even the E-II with the three stripes over the ESP USA.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 16, 2022)

All hail the cockstock.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 16, 2022)

ESP reverse pointed for me.


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 16, 2022)

I always liked what Dave at Equilibrium did with his head stocks:
Here's a split headstock that he has on the Masai and Accipiter models:



And here's the in-line headstock of my FT7:



Not necessarily from the looks department, but the compact nature of the Samick Blues Saraceno guitar's headstock is appealing. I just don't like that they didn't come with reverse geared tuners for the high strings...had to swap them out for some sperzels on mine (not pictured).


----------



## christopher0660 (Sep 16, 2022)

Ibanez Reverse....as good as it gets...


----------



## col (Sep 16, 2022)

ESP Horizon. But I'm pretty fond of this one I made:


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 16, 2022)

ESP Reverse 6 on a side

Warmoth 7/8 six on a side.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2022)

I am a sucker for just the regular Ibanez RG headstock. Always have been. Especially the rosewood ones on maple necks.



And someone needs to bring back the Carvin 7 string headstock. I love this thing just for how neutral and elegant it is. It would go with anything.



And finally, the Oni headstock that Dan has put on a couple of his B-Types. I love the dead straight lines. t's so minimalistic yet still so out there:


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Sep 16, 2022)

Ibanez has the best inline headstock shape imo. Suites their guitars perfectly.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 16, 2022)

Well, I promised some of my own and I'm back home...


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 16, 2022)

My KXK, simple, elegant but still aggressive/metal. Love the simple logo instead of a bunch of text too. Sorry photo is so giant.


----------



## catacryptal27 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Wahwah (Sep 16, 2022)

all of them need to be looked at with an eye to what they'll look like after the've been knocked into something, picked up a few dents, etc.

As such, the Fender classic might be the best. All those ESP/Jackson points just look crap when the point is inevitably knocked off.

I like the more retro looking one Ibanez is putting on their AZ guitars.




...but a few years ago I'd have thought it looked like something from a no-name budget guitar sold for a third the price of a Squier!


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> My KXK, simple, elegant but still aggressive/metal. Love the simple logo instead of a bunch of text too. Sorry photo is so giant.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114407


Always loved his headstocks.
And I'm just noticing now, but the truss rod cover also looks cool. Bet it gives loads phat toans too.

EDIT:


Wahwah said:


> all of them need to be looked at with an eye to what they'll look like after the've been knocked into something, picked up a few dents, etc.
> 
> As such, the Fender classic might be the best. All those ESP/Jackson points just look crap when the point is inevitably knocked off.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd forgotten about the Ibanez AZ hesdstock (even though I have one in front of me right now ). It's just really understated, and still very Ibanez with the little cutaway at the tip. Love the look of it being non-angled.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 16, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Always loved his headstocks.
> And I'm just noticing now, but the truss rod cover also looks cool. Bet it gives loads phat toans too.


Toanez are in the volute.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> Toanez are in the volute.
> 
> View attachment 114410


Man, Rob is just   
I need to own a KxK at some point. Granted, I've never even seen one in person  but they are so appealing.


----------



## Toejam (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Theriaque (Sep 16, 2022)

Bernie! And it’s even a seven.


----------



## bedrockhead (Sep 16, 2022)

<---- This one is definitely up there.


----------



## Toejam (Sep 16, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> All hail the cockstock.


It's the only proper headstock for a Horizon!


----------



## Marked Man (Sep 16, 2022)

My O.G. Universe with custom DT Symbol truss rod cover is one.


----------



## BurningRome (Sep 16, 2022)

Firebird headstock. Keeps the strings straight as it flows from the bridge to the tuner and the tuning knob placement is fantastic. Super clean and functionally ideal, looks so "fancy" too.


----------



## 5dollarbrownie (Sep 16, 2022)

My rgr652


----------



## Koldunya (Sep 16, 2022)

drb said:


> Jackson and ESP reverse headstocks on a superstrat body, just amazing.
> 
> View attachment 114285
> 
> View attachment 114286


I love reversed ESPs


----------



## Koldunya (Sep 16, 2022)

I like the Carvin/Kiesel Xcellerator headstock

Schecter/ESP basses:



Sire Marcus Miller is pretty cool:


----------



## bostjan (Sep 16, 2022)

Koldunya said:


> I love reversed ESPs


Do you still have your Legator? Did you end up refinishing it? That one has a cool headstock.


----------



## Koldunya (Sep 16, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Do you still have your Legator? Did you end up refinishing it? That one has a cool headstock.


i do. It’s grown on me and I have way too many projects right now lol.

I’m also using it to write a song, can’t have it in pieces right now


----------



## Toejam (Sep 16, 2022)

A Dean E'Lite/Cadillac without the big V headstock.


----------



## tom schelfaut (Sep 16, 2022)

I've always been a sucker for blackmachine style... I love the Skervesen Viper one


----------



## mikeSF (Sep 16, 2022)

Sakashta 7


----------



## arasys (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 16, 2022)

arasys said:


>


Wow! It doesn't get any cooler than those.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 16, 2022)

A few from my own collection. Headstock shape would be a deal breaker for me on otherwise very cool guitars:



I don't have an ESP Reverse but.....









Actually...just remembered..I have an ESP Reverse:


----------



## Jamiecrain (Sep 16, 2022)

Parker Mk II


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 16, 2022)

Good call, the MaxxFly headstock was pretty cool.


----------



## dspellman (Sep 16, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> I really dig the Kiesel headstocks. Not the headless models though, can't wait for that fad to die.


My next TWO guitars will be headstock free. 
Lighter, lots shorter. 
Other than as a weapon to poke the bass player when he's being a jerk, the pointy headstock is just begging to be shortened accidentally. 
I've always had to handle pointy (particularly "tilted" pointy) headstocks and LP headstocks with kid gloves -- they're the two most prone to breakage. 

Aside from other guitar players, NOBODY gives a crap what your headstock looks like.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2022)

I mean, I hope we're buying guitars to please ourselves instead of others... I gotta like every part of it a minimum amount in order to do that.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 16, 2022)

I really thought this thread would end immediately after the first mention of the fender strat head stock and yet it keeps going....


----------



## Samark (Sep 17, 2022)

Looks way better with an ESP or Daemo logo. Come at me


----------



## kerryymm (Sep 17, 2022)

I think the larger Strat headstock looks great reversed:




Also the Jackson headstock is a classic...




Out of my current bunch though, my Reaper probably has my favourite 'stock


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Andromalia (Sep 17, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> I mean, I hope we're buying guitars to please ourselves instead of others... I gotta like every part of it a minimum amount in order to do that.


Yeah, otherwise it's called "Marriage".


----------



## juankyman (Sep 17, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> View attachment 114382


Still a better headstock than the one on the silver sky lol


----------



## ShredmasterD (Sep 17, 2022)

have not seen one fender EVH wolfgang. i like the guitar but not the headstock. the peavey version is fine, but the fender evh....not so much. and not one is on here.


----------



## CapinCripes (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm not even a lynch superfan but the kami has had me thinking some ways about reverse holy grail bananas and 45mm neck width. Are kamis r3 or r4?


----------



## adrianb (Sep 18, 2022)

Fender Strat headstock but angled back.




And of course the Ibanez.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 18, 2022)

Big fat Squidward cephalopod treble clef looking 70s Strat headstock.


----------



## /wrists (Sep 18, 2022)

ESP Cockstock 
Jackson 6-in-1 pointed headstock and ESP Concorde Headstock 
Even regular ESP pointed headstock 
Caparison headstock even though I've never owned one 
Jackson devil's tail 3x3 Headstock


----------



## nightlight (Sep 18, 2022)

This is another cool one from Mayones



This is a unique one on an OD Guitars Venus 6


----------



## Hoss632 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Crungy (Sep 19, 2022)

adrianb said:


> Fender Strat headstock but angled back.
> 
> View attachment 114546
> 
> ...


What is that angled Fender headstock from? Is it an aftermarket neck?


----------



## Kosthrash (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Kosthrash (Sep 19, 2022)

Ran Crusher ff8




Invader


----------



## Voodoo Marshall (Sep 19, 2022)

Not going to post pix b/c likely someone already did but but Strat small headstock, Gibson Les Paul and for acoustic, the Martin headstocks, particularly D28, HD28. Timelessly perfect. There are a lot of cool ones out there, but a bunch of them will age badly.


----------



## MFB (Sep 19, 2022)

kerryymm said:


> I think the larger Strat headstock looks great reversed:



The people demand to know what model Squier that is


----------



## GAMMOTH (Sep 19, 2022)

Custom baritone guitar from CAST model "Lâmina", made in Brazil. Inspired on B.C. Rich, designed by myself


----------



## princent (Sep 19, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> Ultimate Weapon is the pointier, metal version...


OMG yes! These headstocks are awesome.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 19, 2022)

princent said:


> OMG yes! These headstocks are awesome.


Yes, a fellow man of culture.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 19, 2022)

I almost forgot, but I always dug these guys headstocks if nothing else.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 19, 2022)

Damn mine picture taking scales getting better each day... photo does it no just but still think redlayer in line headstock is cool!


----------



## adrianb (Sep 19, 2022)

Crungy said:


> What is that angled Fender headstock from? Is it an aftermarket neck?



Yup, it's a Warmoth.


----------



## Gango79 (Sep 20, 2022)

My Rusti split ebony/koa


----------



## marke (Sep 20, 2022)

From mine. Just the best.


----------



## kerryymm (Sep 20, 2022)

MFB said:


> The people demand to know what model Squier that is


It's a Contemporary Active Strat. Great guitar, one of the ones I regret selling. Very similar feel to a Charvel So-Cal.


----------



## Kosthrash (Sep 20, 2022)

The '85 Fender Katana guitar and bass had a very nice headstock, I just can't find a decent pic...


----------



## Koldunya (Sep 20, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> I really thought this thread would end immediately after the first mention of the fender strat head stock and yet it keeps going....


It is one of my least-favorite headstocks and I own a Strat (for now...)


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 20, 2022)

I love the giant Ibanez 8 string/Iceman headstock:







I also just love the standard Ibanez 6 in line. It looks "designed" and sharp, not like some weird copyright aversion blob:


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 20, 2022)

Call me boring but to me the PRS, LesPaul Custom and Fender Tele headstocks are all up there.

I like the Suhr ones quite a bit as well, but nothing really beats the design of these classic headstocks IMO.


----------



## Marked Man (Sep 21, 2022)

marke said:


> View attachment 114605
> 
> From mine. Just the best.



Yeah, but who makes that one?


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 21, 2022)

Another thread I was just posting in made me think of Moser guitars. I actually think his headstocks are generally super cool, but only as long as they're not on any of my guitars.  I don't wanna lose an eye.


----------



## Gwdion (Sep 22, 2022)

I like the Aristides S series headstock a lot:


----------



## Viginez (Sep 23, 2022)

one of them...


----------



## TheBloodstained (Sep 23, 2022)

I love reversed inline headstocks that are somewhat pointy 

I think Solar has the best overall design currently.





I have a massive soft spot for Ibanez headstocks (and instruments in general).





When it comes to non-inline headstocks it's the BC Rich widow headstock for me. Preferably on a Warlock body.





Not really a fan of traditional designs - with the exception of a Fender Strat with reversed headstock


----------



## Yames_Kenric (Oct 3, 2022)

Guys.... I'm Shocked, SHOCKED!! that nobody picked the granddaddy of them all, the ideal to which all pretenders aspire, the pinnacle of industrial design that was cool enough to put an odd experimental widget into the hands of a million guitarists and remains hugely popular and unchanged to this very day, 74 years (!!) later.

Simple, curvaceous, innovative and advanced for it's day, this timeless triumph of design (and function) is so attractive, it even makes a Telecaster sexy!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 4, 2022)

Really liking the new Schecter headstocks


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2022)

Viginez said:


> one of them...



My dumb ass always reads the Vigier single letter logo as a D, and I have to remind myself every time.


----------



## John (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Robslalaina (Oct 5, 2022)

Keeping things clean and simple with the Steinberger GS






This one was pretty cool, too - RIP Bill


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 5, 2022)

MFB said:


> My dumb ass always reads the Vigier single letter logo as a D, and I have to remind myself every time.



It's kinda sorta similar to the "D" for Deusenberg, but just in a different font...kinda.


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 6, 2022)

Pretty much all variations on the same general theme but those are my favs


----------



## cindarkness (Oct 6, 2022)

I really dig the Novo headstocks. Especially this colour, gives the Soviet era nostalgia feel.


----------



## runbirdman (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Lan (Oct 7, 2022)

ESP Sho-Ryu-Ken II
Since all the other headstock shapes I like have been covered - here's one that is just so completely different than anything else, that it actually transcends into being interesting. It's like the crocs of the headstock world; no middle ground between love or hate, and I kind of dig that


----------



## arasys (Oct 7, 2022)

Lan said:


> View attachment 115518
> 
> ESP Sho-Ryu-Ken II
> Since all the other headstock shapes I like have been covered - here's one that is just so completely different than anything else, that it actually transcends into being interesting. It's like the crocs of the headstock world; no middle ground between love or hate, and I kind of dig that


okay I am going to use my terrible Paint skills and recommend this little modification because idk wtf is going on with the tip of that headstock, is that an imaginary seahorse penis extension?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 7, 2022)

That's quite a knob.


----------



## LCW (Oct 8, 2022)

Hard to argue with a classic…


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 12, 2022)

I always loved this guitar and particularly the headstock
Hamer GT (has it ever been in production or has it only been manufactured for Glenn Tipton?)


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Oct 12, 2022)

Lan said:


> View attachment 115518
> 
> ESP Sho-Ryu-Ken II
> Since all the other headstock shapes I like have been covered - here's one that is just so completely different than anything else, that it actually transcends into being interesting. It's like the crocs of the headstock world; no middle ground between love or hate, and I kind of dig that


Missed the opportunity to make it look more like a scrotum. And why not?!? I’ve seen enough ballsacks hanging off of the rednecks trucks.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 12, 2022)

LCW said:


> Here’s one of the most… um… interesting ones…
> 
> View attachment 114357


Ugliest headstock ever.


----------



## macky (Oct 12, 2022)




----------

